# Do I need planning permission to raise driveway ?



## tizme (13 Jan 2011)

when i drive into the driveway the under side of the car is rubbing off a high patch (where the driveway meets a public footpath) do i need planning permission to alter my driveway ? Also do i need planning permission to concrete in part of the garden that is touching the public foot path ?


----------



## onq (15 Jan 2011)

This is normal where the garden is either at a height or at a level below the footpath and the driveway is too steep.

I used to own a house with a steep driveway - my old Saab 900 EMS got stuck on it.
We had to lean forward all together and slap floor it in reverse to free ourselves.

My old Renault 4TL, with permanently higher ground clearance, had no problems.
My next car, a Citroen BX TGS had adustable pump up suspension that overcame the problem.

One solution is to change your car.

The other solution will involve work to marry in the driveway to the back of path while not affecting the path or causing a trip hazard.

I seem to recall that simply concreting in a garden is not exempted development.
It affectes teh rate fo water run off from your land and tends to exacerbate flooding tendencies in the area.

Whatever about needing permission, I have never thought well of concrete as a paving material except from necessity and it tends to look poor as a border.
There are many other options for edging a garden.

My best advice is to ake photos and invite the Council's paths and planning sections to comment.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon           as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal   action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in           Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the   matters    at      hand.


----------

